# يشوع بن نون



## The light of JC (2 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة 

يشوع بن نون + يشوع بن سيراخ 

كيف يكون اسم يسوع لغير يسوع المسيح , هل بن نون و سيراخ هم المسيح ايضاً :beee:

هل كلهم الهة :love34:

لان يشوع تعنى يهوه يخلص 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*الاسم لايعبر على ان حامله هو الله 
فيشوع او يسوع تعنى يهوه يخلص وبالفعل من يخلص الا يهوه 
كما ان حنانيا تعنى يهوه حنان 
كما ان معنى ارميا الرب يؤسس 
كما ان أشعياء تعنى الرب يخلص .*


----------



## The light of JC (2 أكتوبر 2011)

انا كنت فاكر ان المسيح هو الله بسبب اسمه יה שוע 

و انا عارف ان יה هي اختصار لـ יהוה و שוע معناها مش مخلص מושע تعني مخلص ..

بالاخير هتكوت يهوه يخلص , انا كنت فاكر انها مقصود للمسيح 

اصلي لسا مبتدئ
​


----------



## ROWIS (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*المسيح كان اسمه يشوع يا غالي وليس يسوع ولكن المترجمين كتبوا يسوع لتفريقة عن اشخاص اخرين اسمهم يشوع في الكتاب المقدس
ومعني كلمة يشوع  Joshua أو Jehoshua أو Yehoshua  اسم عبري معناه "يهوه خلاص". واسمه في الأصل هوشع (عد 13: 8). يهو شوع (1 أي 7: 27). 
بس نصيحة لو مش دارس اللغة العبرية فالافضل متتكلمش فيها لانك هتلاقي هنا وحوش لغات عربي وانجليزي وعبري ويوناني وارامي وسيرياني و ما الي ذلك .. فاي كلام في شئ انت ناقله وخلاص من غير دراسة او فهم هتلاقي ردة فعل صعبه اوي.
*


----------



## ROWIS (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*يسوع: اسم  عبراني معناه "مُخَلِّص" أو "فادي"، وهو يُنطَق في اللغة العبرانية "يشوع"، وفي اللغة اليونانية "إيسوس"، ومنها جاءت كلمة "عيسى" في القرآن (لنا تحفظ علي ذلك).
وقولنا: "يسوع المسيح": 
 هذا الاسم يعني "المخلص الممسوح من الله الآب، ليقوم بعمله كفادٍ ومخلص لجميع خطايا البشر في      جميع الأزمان".  لذا جاء السيد المسيح مُعَلِّماً وكارِزاً وهادياً، ولكن قبل ذلك كله كان فادياً ومخلصاً للبشر من الخطية والموت.
 الصيغة العربية للاسم العبري "يشوع" لشخصين في العهد الجديد ومعنى الاسم "يهوه مخلص".
     يسوع المخلص: وقد تسمى يسوع حسب قول الملاك      ليوسف (مت 1 : 21),      ومريم      (لو 1 : 31). ويسوع هو اسمه الشخصي. أما المسيح فهو لقبه. وقد وردت عبارة "الرب      يسوع المسيح" نحو 50 مرة في العهد الجديد. ويسوع المسيح أو المسيح يسوع, نحو      مئة مرة. بينما وردت كلمة المسيح أيضاً بالمخلص (لو 2 : 11). ووردت لفظة يسوع      وحدها على الأكثر في      الأناجيل, ويسوع المسيح, والرب يسوع المسيح في      سفر الأعمال      والرسائل.
* من ألقاب السيد المسيح: عريس      الكنيسة،      العريس،      سليمان الحقيقي، الكرمة، الألف والياء، الأول والآخر، الأسد الخارج من      سبط يهوذا، المسيح فصحنا، شمس البر، الصخرة، الرب، الإله، الباب،      الراعي الصالح،      ملك الملوك، رب الأرباب، الملك، ملك السلام, آدم الثاني، آدم الجديد..
* يُكتَب خطأ: بسوع، يسوغ، ياسوع،      الياسوع، اليسوع، ماسيح، يسوه، يسةع.  كما يُطلَق خطأ على "ضد      المسيح" عند الأخوة المسلمون لفظ      "المسيخ الدجال"، يسوح.
المصدر 1 | 2 | 3
*


----------



## ROWIS (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*وده تعريف عن شخصية **يشوع بن نون*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> سلام ونعمة
> 
> يشوع بن نون + يشوع بن سيراخ
> 
> ...


*اولا :* يشوع بن نون هو رمز صارخ للمخلص الحقيقى القادم اى يشوع المسيح .
يشوع تسلم القيادة من موسى (الذى اخطأ وتم حرمانه من دخول ارض الموعد ) ،يشوع هو الذى ادخل الشعب الى ارض الموعد ,.. الارض التى تفيض لبن وعسل


*Lev 20:24*وَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ: تَرِثُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ، وَأَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ إِيَّاهَا لِتَرِثُوهَا، أَرْضًا تَفِيضُ لَبَنًا وَعَسَلاً. أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمُ الَّذِي مَيَّزَكُمْ مِنَ الشُّعُوبِ. 



​​​​​​رمزا للمسيح الذى تسلم القيادة من الانبياء اى عصر الناموس (الذى اثبت ان الانسان خاطئ وليس من يعمل صلاحا ولا واحد مزمور 14: 3) ، يشوع المسيح هو الذى سيدخلنا الى ارض الموعد .. ملكوت السموات​


*Matt 25:34*​​​​ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي، رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. ​ 

وهذا رمز من مئات الرموز . فالله استخدم اسم يشوع بن نون وحياته لتقديم رموز عن المخلص الحقيقى القادم .​



*ثانيا : ترجمة اسم يشوع هو يهوه يخلص .*​
ولكن الذى ربما لا تعرفه . ان المسيح القادم من اسمائه .. الرب (يهوه) و الله (الوهيم) . وهذا واضح فى النبوات .. وفى تفاسير اليهود نفسهم .


سأكتفى بذكر مثالين​

اشعياء 9: 6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.​ 
כיילדילדלנובןנתןלנוותהיהמשרהעלשכמוויקראשמופלאיועץאלגבוראביעדשרשלום׃​ 
فى ترجوم يوناثان اليهودى قيل فى تلك الاية :
[ النبى اعلن لبيت داود انه "يولد لنا ولد ، يُعطى لنا ، الذى اخذ التوراة لنفسه ليدافع عنها ، واسمه دُعى منذ القدم ، الذى له المشورة العجيبة ، الله القدير ، الذى سيحيا للابد "المسيح" والذى سيسود السلام فى ايامه .]​ 
مثال اخر
ارميا 23: 5«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ. 6فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا، وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِنًا، وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا.​

*ה*הנהימיםבאיםנאםיהוהוהקמתילדודצמחצדיקומלךמלךוהשכילועשהמשפטוצדקהבארץ׃* ו*בימיותושעיהודהוישראלישכןלבטחוזהשמואשריקראויהוהצדקנו׃​ 

فى مدراش المراثى والتلمود وغيرهم .. قيل صراحة ان طبقا لتلك النبوة .. فالمسيح من اسمائه الرب (يهوه)​​​​


----------



## The light of JC (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *المسيح كان اسمه يشوع يا غالي وليس يسوع ولكن المترجمين كتبوا يسوع لتفريقة عن اشخاص اخرين اسمهم يشوع في الكتاب المقدس*
> *ومعني كلمة يشوع Joshua أو Jehoshua أو Yehoshua اسم عبري معناه "يهوه خلاص". واسمه في الأصل هوشع (عد 13: 8). يهو شوع (1 أي 7: 27). *
> *بس نصيحة لو مش دارس اللغة العبرية فالافضل متتكلمش فيها لانك هتلاقي هنا وحوش لغات عربي وانجليزي وعبري ويوناني وارامي وسيرياني و ما الي ذلك .. فاي كلام في شئ انت ناقله وخلاص من غير دراسة او فهم هتلاقي ردة فعل صعبه اوي.*


 
لا انا مش بنسخ حاجه و انا فعلاً دارس اللغة العبرية بالمناسبة في المنتديات مكتوب 

يهوه الملخص و الترجمة الاصلية يهوه يخلص 

יה-יהוה =يهوه  שוע=يخلص 

מושע =مخلص


----------



## The light of JC (3 أكتوبر 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *اولا :* يشوع بن نون هو رمز صارخ للمخلص الحقيقى القادم اى يشوع المسيح .
> يشوع تسلم القيادة من موسى (الذى اخطأ وتم حرمانه من دخول ارض الموعد ) ،يشوع هو الذى ادخل الشعب الى ارض الموعد ,.. الارض التى تفيض لبن وعسل
> 
> 
> ...




شكراً جزيلاً , بس ليش الحروف ملتصقة مو فاهم شي :t9: 

*ה*הנהימיםבאיםנאםיהוהוהקמתילדודצמחצדיקומלךמלךוהשכילועשהמשפטוצדקהבארץ׃* ו*בימיותושעיהודהוישראלישכןלבטחוזהשמואשריקראויהוהצדקנו׃​
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 أكتوبر 2011)

اشعياء 9: 6
כי ילד ילד לנו בן נתן לנו ותהי המשרה על שכמו ויקרא שמו פלא יועץ אל גבור אביעד שר שלום׃
ارميا 23 : 6
בימיו תושע יהודה וישראל ישכן לבטח וזה שמו אשר יקראו יהוה צדקנו׃


----------



## MAJI (3 أكتوبر 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> سلام ونعمة ​
> 
> يشوع بن نون + يشوع بن سيراخ ​
> كيف يكون اسم يسوع لغير يسوع المسيح , هل بن نون و سيراخ هم المسيح ايضاً :beee:​
> ...


اسم (يشوع) هو اسم شائع بين اليهود .
وهو الاسم الذي كان يٌنادى به رب المجد اجتماعيا 
لكن (المسيح )هو الاسم الذي انفرد به رب المجد .
فاصبح اسمه (يسوع المسيح) .
وبرأيي الشخصي (يسوع المسيح ) اشمل معنى 
لانه الانسان والاله . 
ملاحظة جميلة 
الرب يباركك


----------



## عبير الورد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب وليه مفهمينا ان اسم يسوع بحاله هو حاجه كبيره جدا
وطلع يشوع بن نون نفس اسم يسوع ؟


----------



## MAJI (3 أكتوبر 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> طيب وليه مفهمينا ان اسم يسوع بحاله هو حاجه كبيره جدا
> وطلع يشوع بن نون نفس اسم يسوع ؟


طبعا هو حاجة كبيرة في حالة يسوع المسيح
لانه ولاول مرة  (اسم على مسمى)
اي انه تطابق اسمه مع عمله 
فهو خلصنا او هو الاله المخلص
يهوه يخلص
سؤالك في محله ياعبير الورد
الرب معك


----------

